# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  5 Giant Salamander Species IdentifiedAnd They're All in Danger

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) May 29th, 2018 04:31 PM: 5 Giant Salamander Species IdentifiedAnd They're All in Danger*

A new study shows that there are more species of Chinese giant salamander than previously thought, but most of those could go extinct in the near future.

*Full Article*

----------

